# Most inspiring eye opening songs plz!



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

Songs that fill you up with passion and pure intent for action. Any genre. GO!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ccr-fortunate son...while watchin videos of atomic explosions..:yes.... even better listening to this song while riding an atomic bomb that's headed for earth an waving a cowboy hat around...


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Zein (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## duckface (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## duckface (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## ske (Aug 5, 2013)

This pumps me up every time I hear it.


----------



## Hawke Iskander (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Morcheeba - Slow down

Velvetine _The great divide (seven lions remix)

Pearl Jam - Alive

Pearl Jam - Even flow

Air - Alone in kyoto 

H3Ctic - Far away


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

im not sure if my video embedment worked, but its called 'pilgrim's progress- kris kristoffersson'


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

See inside your beautiful. I believe that's what it's called. Reminds me of my wife and myself before marriage. And after :/


----------



## Miss quiet (Jul 26, 2013)

We are the champions-queen

"I've done my sentence, but committed no crime,
and bad mistakes, I've made a few.
I've had my share of sand kicked in my face,
but I've come through"


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Keep On by D-Train. Some good old-school funk music with a great message. Certainly in my mind is light years better than anything made today,

Here it is:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Matisyahu - One Day.

A really really inspirational song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a lot of music that does this for me, some of them make less sense then other's though and are just personal motivators (like the songs aren't particularly enthusiastic sounding.)

But my choice for today is this:






and this album:


----------

